# Finally, some new pics for you folks...



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 21, 2010)

I finally got around to taking some pictures since coming out to the west coast. I hope you like my half-tan haha.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 22, 2010)

And, I've lost a little weight if you guys hadn't noticed 

The Cali sun has gotten me outside more than I would back in the frosty northeast


----------



## Esther (Apr 22, 2010)

You look great!
AND I think the tan is pretty noticeable! I'm pasty marshmallow so I envy those who can pick up a little colour


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 22, 2010)

Esther said:


> You look great!
> AND I think the tan is pretty noticeable! I'm pasty marshmallow so I envy those who can pick up a little colour



Yeah I'm pretty damn pale for an Italian, myself.

I'm sure you look beautiful in any shade


----------



## bigjmccoy (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice pics, Ninja


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 22, 2010)

bigjmccoy said:


> very nice pics, Ninja



Thank you very much.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## BigChaz (Apr 24, 2010)

You have a cool looking group of friends. Also, do women react to that guys shirt proclaiming his love of boobs?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 25, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You have a cool looking group of friends. Also, do women react to that guys shirt proclaiming his love of boobs?



Eh, he's gotten compliments on it, but I don't think anyone was ever offended or anything.

I love those "Save the Tatas" breast cancer bumper stickers too.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 27, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> And, I've lost a little weight if you guys hadn't noticed
> 
> The Cali sun has gotten me outside more than I would back in the frosty northeast




and gain the weight back before he is the poster child for weight loss....


----------



## LovesBigMen (Apr 27, 2010)

This makes me miss Cali. and you live close to the beach man lucky.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 27, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> This makes me miss Cali. and you live close to the beach man lucky.



Not that close, it's still about 30-40 minutes away in light traffic.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Apr 27, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Not that close, it's still about 30-40 minutes away in light traffic.



Ah well thats Cali. for ya but not to bad 30-40 min. 
I gotta say I never liked the traffic.


----------



## Esther (Apr 27, 2010)

It looks so beautiful there! I've never seen a palm tree in real life before...so jealous!


----------



## SanDiega (Apr 27, 2010)

Esther said:


> It looks so beautiful there! I've never seen a palm tree in real life before...so jealous!



This really blows my mind. Not even indoors in a pot?


----------



## Zowie (Apr 27, 2010)

Hahaha, I know that feeling, I flew into Miami and my first reaction was, "HOLY MOLY, palm trees exist in the ground for real?"


----------



## SanDiega (May 5, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, I know that feeling, I flew into Miami and my first reaction was, "HOLY MOLY, palm trees exist in the ground for real?"



I am looking at the palm trees in my front yard. I really can't get over the idea that somebody could live their whole lives without seeing one.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

SanDiega said:


> I am looking at the palm trees in my front yard. I really can't get over the idea that somebody could live their whole lives without seeing one.


When you don't live with them, they are freakin awesome. I saw my first coconut palm in FL in someone's front yard and I couldn't get over how he could get real coconuts-silly, I know but it's similar to living where I am and being used to deer and black bear every day and then seeing the reactions of someone who doesn't.


----------



## stldpn (May 6, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> When you don't live with them, they are freakin awesome. I saw my first coconut palm in FL in someone's front yard and I couldn't get over how he could get real coconuts-silly, I know but it's similar to living where I am and being used to deer and black bear every day and then seeing the reactions of someone who doesn't.



I have four different types of palm trees in my yard. For the most part they're easy to take care of, I don't fertilize or water or any of that, but picking up fronds all year long is a pain in the butt, and you can get tired of them real fast.

FYI We have little black bears and tiny dog sized deer here, mostly a nuisance when you get past the novelty.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I have four different types of palm trees in my yard. For the most part they're easy to take care of, I don't fertilize or water or any of that, but picking up fronds all year long is a pain in the butt, and you can get tired of them real fast.
> 
> FYI We have little black bears and tiny dog sized deer here, mostly a nuisance when you get past the novelty.


Key deer, right? I saw one standing on a knoll on SR 50 near Christmas, FL...I asked my husband what kind of dog it was because I'm so used to seeing BBDeer...LOLOLOLOL
What a dope!! I said the same thing when I saw my first coyote--what an ugly deer! Definitely a proud blonde moment.


----------



## fat hiker (May 6, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> When you don't live with them, they are freakin awesome. I saw my first coconut palm in FL in someone's front yard and I couldn't get over how he could get real coconuts-silly, I know but it's similar to living where I am and being used to deer and black bear every day and then seeing the reactions of someone who doesn't.



I had that reaction when visiting in Florida earlier this year and discovering there was a lemon tree - covered in ripe fruit -in the backyard of the family we were visiting. A real lemon tree. Wow. And, there's nothing like lemonade made from lemons you picked from the tree just 10 minutes before.....


----------



## Tad (May 6, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> When you don't live with them, they are freakin awesome. I saw my first coconut palm in FL in someone's front yard and I couldn't get over how he could get real coconuts-silly, I know but it's similar to living where I am and being used to deer and black bear every day and then seeing the reactions of someone who doesn't.



Exactly, whatever we live with is normal, whatever we don't live with is exotic....for canucks like me citrus fruit trees, palm trees, etc are exotic! On the other hand skating outdoors is just part of growing up.

I guess every area has its own things that are boringly common only there.... spent many a March hour hauling maple sap from the maple trees growing beside the railway behind my parent's house, and helping to boil it down on the stove....but I imagine making maple syrup would be, well maybe not exotic, but at least outside the experience, of most people not from a fairly small part of Ontario, Quebec, Vermont, New Hampshire, and upstate New York (and Maine? do they have sugar maples?)


----------



## SanDiega (May 6, 2010)

fat hiker said:


> I had that reaction when visiting in Florida earlier this year and discovering there was a lemon tree - covered in ripe fruit -in the backyard of the family we were visiting. A real lemon tree. Wow. And, there's nothing like lemonade made from lemons you picked from the tree just 10 minutes before.....



This is equally strange to me. Lemon trees are so common around here. They produce insane amount of fruit, so people always bring in their spare lemons to work or school to give out. Don't think I have ever paid for a lemon in my life. Or an avacado for that matter.

I have only seen snow a few times though. I would definatly react the same way to some snowflakes that you folks would to a palm.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

SanDiega said:


> This is equally strange to me. Lemon trees are so common around here. They produce insane amount of fruit, so people always bring in their spare lemons to work or school to give out. Don't think I have ever paid for a lemon in my life. Or an avacado for that matter.
> 
> I have only seen snow a few times though. I would definatly react the same way to some snowflakes that you folks would to a palm.


We had over 36 inches in one storm and then 18 inches the next day. I'll trade you that for a truckload of lemons, LOL


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 6, 2010)

I'm glad the most interesting part of my picture thread is a palm tree...


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I'm glad the most interesting part of my picture thread is a palm tree...



Omg that is hilarious! Half a page of women admiring the trees in the background rofl xD ! Poor glutton


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I'm glad the most interesting part of my picture thread is a palm tree...


AWWWWW honey, I just didn't want to treat you like a piece of meat. LOL 
Post more beefcake!


----------



## stldpn (May 6, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I'm glad the most interesting part of my picture thread is a palm tree...



lol it could be worse at least they're paying attention. But seriously, what would you like them to focus on?


----------



## fat hiker (May 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> We had over 36 inches in one storm and then 18 inches the next day. I'll trade you that for a truckload of lemons, LOL



As will I! When it literally takes you ALL DAY to shovel the driveway, its time to trade snow for lemons!


----------



## fat hiker (May 7, 2010)

Tad said:


> Exactly, whatever we live with is normal, whatever we don't live with is exotic....for canucks like me citrus fruit trees, palm trees, etc are exotic! On the other hand skating outdoors is just part of growing up.
> 
> I guess every area has its own things that are boringly common only there.... spent many a March hour hauling maple sap from the maple trees growing beside the railway behind my parent's house, and helping to boil it down on the stove....but I imagine making maple syrup would be, well maybe not exotic, but at least outside the experience, of most people not from a fairly small part of Ontario, Quebec, Vermont, New Hampshire, and upstate New York (and Maine? do they have sugar maples?)



Sorry, I know this is an aside, but I just have to jump in here and correct what I call the 'Quebec-centric' view of the maple industry - I was once told by a Quebec maple producer that only places that touched Quebec could possibly have sugar maples.

Wrong.

Nova Scotia, where I grew up, has 3% of Canada's annual maple syrup production - you'll also find commercial sugarbushes in New Brunswick, Prince Edward Island, and Manitoba in Canada, and in Wisconsin, Ohio, New Hampshire, Michigan, Pennsylvania, Massachusetts, and Connecticut in the USA.

Yay Maple Syrup! A North American original.


----------



## Tad (May 7, 2010)

fat hiker said:


> Sorry, I know this is an aside, but I just have to jump in here and correct what I call the 'Quebec-centric' view of the maple industry - I was once told by a Quebec maple producer that only places that touched Quebec could possibly have sugar maples.
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> ...



There may be _some_syrup production in Manitoba, but I grew in eastern Manitoba and there were certainly no sugar maples remotely near us....nor in general in northern Ontario from what I can recall driving back and forth to Grandparents near Sudbury. I wonder if some people have actually planted them, long enough back that they are getting sap now? 

Anyway, I apologize to my slight of fair Nova Scotia and all other places that enjoy bright red maple leaves in the Fall (note that embarrassed Toronto hockey players are Maple Leafs, and while we all may enjoy their pain, they are a different species)

And NG, my apologies for taking part in the diversion of your thread. The good news is that enough people came in to look at the thread that other conversations became possible. I suppose it is a little cold consolation, like holding an art viewing and having everyone start talking politics or something.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 8, 2010)

On a serious note, though, can we stop the thread hijack?

Or should I just rename this thread to "Things I don't have in my biome"


----------



## Paquito (May 9, 2010)

Just go with the flow, make a snow angel in a field of lemons.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 10, 2010)

Are there wild Turkeys in California?

We had buttloads in PA


----------



## JenFromOC (May 10, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Are there wild Turkeys in California?
> 
> We had buttloads in PA



Yes, there are.


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 10, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Yes, there are.



Haha seriously there are wow I am from Cali. and lived there for a while and had no idea. Thats sooo cool!:happy:


----------



## JenFromOC (May 10, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Haha seriously there are wow I am from Cali. and lived there for a while and had no idea. Thats sooo cool!:happy:



Just a fun fact LOL...they run all over my Aunt's yard. She lives in Atascadero, CA. 

This thread sure did get off track...I am requesting more pics, Ninja. And FYI, I never was looking at the palm trees or thinking about wild turkeys


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 10, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Just a fun fact LOL...they run all over my Aunt's yard. She lives in Atascadero, CA.
> 
> This thread sure did get off track...I am requesting more pics, Ninja. And FYI, I never was looking at the palm trees or thinking about wild turkeys




Haha very cool
And yes very off track
More pics sounds like a great idea JenFromOC :happy:


----------

